# أرجو المساعدة من موقعكم فقد أعناني البحث و لجأت إليكم (مجال صهر المعادن)



## samscc (24 مايو 2010)

شباب المهندسين العرب ساعدوني ساعدكم الله
أعمل في مجال صهر المعادن من مواد سكراب أو خرضة
ولكن دائما تكون النتيجة ان المعدن الناتج قاسي وقابل للكسر مثل معدن التوتياء
فكيف أجعله لينا و فيه مرونة كافية لإعادة تصنيعه


----------



## الأسكندراني (3 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم اعتقد ان الدخلة كان ممكن تكون ألطف من كده .. يعني مفيش داعي لأننا نثبتلك او تثبتلنا لأننا جميعا نحاول أن نتعلم ونتعاون على مساعدة بعضنا البعض.
بالنسبة لسؤالك ممكن توضح عناصر المعادن التي تقوم بصهرها ونسبة كل عنصر فيها الى مجموع العناصر (النسبة بالوزن وكذلك النسبة بالحجم)


----------



## emaf (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز 
برجاء الانتباء عند صهر او سبك المعادن الى الاتى
1- ابعاد القالب الذى سوف تصهر به فاذا كانت الجدران ذات سمك صغير نسبيا ادى ذلك الى تبريد سريع والى احداث صلادة عالية تسبب حدوث الشروخ بسرعة 
2- عند زيادة نسبة الكربون عن اللازم فى حالة الصلب .
3- التقليب الجيد للمعادن فى بوتقة الصهر يقلل من حدوث الشروخ .

لو استطعت ان تعطى تفاصيل اكثر ربما استطعنا التعاون فى حل المشكلة.


----------



## emaf (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز 
برجاء الانتباء عند صهر او سبك المعادن الى الاتى
1- ابعاد القالب الذى سوف تصهر به فاذا كانت الجدران ذات سمك صغير نسبيا ادى ذلك الى تبريد سريع والى احداث صلادة عالية تسبب حدوث الشروخ بسرعة 
2- عند زيادة نسبة الكربون عن اللازم فى حالة الصلب .
3- التقليب الجيد للمعادن فى بوتقة الصهر يقلل من حدوث الشروخ .

لو استطعت ان تعطى تفاصيل اكثر ربما استطعنا التعاون فى حل المشكلة.


----------



## samscc (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخوتى على الإهتمام ولكن كما ذكرت أنني أصهر سكراب و من الصعب جدا أن أحدد النسب بدقة 
ولكن هل هناك مادة تعطي ليونة للمعدن بحيث يصبح قابل للتشكيل و لا ينكسر بسهولة
أدامكم الله زخرا للامة و رحم الله موتاكم


----------



## أحمد بشير بني (22 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم ليس الموضوع على درجة من السهولة بحيث أن أحد يستطيع أجابتك عن هكذا سؤال بصفحة أو كلمة أن الموضوع يتم بطريقة واحدة فقط وهي وهي وأخذ عينة من البوتقة قبل الصب ثم تحليل هذه الغينة بجهاذ التحليل الطيفي ثم تحديد أنواع و كميات المواد الواجب اضافتها للحصول على المعدن المناسب


----------



## أحمد بشير بني (22 يونيو 2010)

أعتقد أن سبب قصافة المعدن الناتج هو عدم تحريك البوتقة فعند أنصهار المعدن غالبا ما يتم فصل العناصر المكونة لهذا الخليط حسب كثافة كل عنصر و الله أعلم


----------



## mr ali ali (19 يوليو 2010)

يا اخي انت لم تحدد نوع الفرن المستخدم بالصهر هل هو قوس او حث او كوره عادية وهل انتاجك هو حديد آهين (زهر) أو صلب (فولاذ)
يرجى أعطائنا تفاصيل اكثر


----------

